# hidden kill switch install?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sure its on this site, but did a quick search and could only find the push button kill switch how to. 

My dad always felt safe with his brute since it uses a key and Kawi tells you a process of writing down the numbers in case the key gets lost... well to his surprise, and to me a little also, his key starts my biike and vice versa. his being an '09, mine being a '13. 

so since it seems they are like golf cart keys. is there a how to on where to put a hidden kill switch to prevent theft?


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

wow!! I've tried a friend of mines 09 key with mine and it wouldn't work. Maybe by luck of the draw y'all got the same key codes lol.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd say its luck of the draw too... I have an '08 and a '10, ..the keys won't interchange.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I use one of these.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I pull the battery ground wire off the battery,pull one of the coil wires off each coil,and pull the 30 amp fuse,just for deterrent during down time. No one is gonna get away with my quad quick.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW... what are the odds!!! well then i guess i dont have to worry as much.. might still put in a kill switch tho.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

if you want to you can get a mad fuel controller from vforcejohn. it comes with a security system on it, plus your bike will run a ton better. and smoother


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks, ill look into that


----------

